# Can I see your long manes and tails?????



## rockin r (Oct 22, 2006)

I love this time of year!!!! And I just Love this little guy!!!




: My horses manes grow out for the winter and to me they are absolutley awsome. I am actually thinking about not trimming his bridle path at all next year to see how he looks just as a natural horse..



: Some people drove by yesterday, backed up and got out of their car to get a better look at Dillion. I was in the barn and went to the fence line to see if I could help them, all they wanted to know was "What is It"!!!! :new_shocked: The way the wind was blowning thru his mane he looked he looked like a lion!!! I got my chuckle for the day!! Once I got Dillion to come back to the fence line then they beleived me, that he is a horse...not a lion..Ok everyone...lets see your little Lions!!!!! Theresa



:

Say CHEEEEESE!!!!











This is where he was standing yesterday when they thought they saw a LION!!!!


----------



## Horse-Cow-Gal (Oct 22, 2006)

I don't have any Lion pics to post, but your photos are very cool. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Calekio (Oct 22, 2006)

Well i must be thankful for the fact quite a few of mine have some stunning long manes and tails....just find them a nightmare at bath time as takes an hour to get the knots out! lol

Dreamer has such the mane!! She is off on loan as i hd to retire her as broodmare....one thing i said was 'you cannot cut her mane!!'






And Katanna






My old boy Halo - now sadly RIP...but i just loved brushing out his mane!






My baby boy Dinki..






Piper






Actually i think 90% of ares have quite a full mane.....which would account for why it take so long for us to bath them and detangle mane and tails..!


----------



## rockin r (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh I Just LOVE Halo!!!!! He is georgous!!!! Dillions mane was almost like the last year, but he got into a cackleberry bush and we had to cut almost all of his mane of to get the cackles out...Sigh...


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW. I LOVE these manes! I have to ask, how in the world do y'all get these long luxurious manes?

Willie is a good opposite to these horses. And this picture makes it look even longer than what it really is! :new_shocked:


----------



## nootka (Oct 22, 2006)

here's my girl w/the luxurious hair. She must have a "gene" for it as her daughter and grandson, I have to trim at least 6" off their tails twice a year to get them to look decent. I can't stand long, dragging tails nor heavy, thick manes on everyone as they look out of place on most of 'em but Gramma goes au naturel as much as she can. It's often longer than this, but when I detangle, I tend to tear out a few inches' worth as I go.

I think she looks pretty, though. She was celebrating her 30th birthday in this pic.

Liz M.


----------



## wrenhart (Oct 22, 2006)

:bgrin My lovely Holly had a nice mane and forelock and her tail is great too



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Oct 22, 2006)

Rabbit this year at 27






Princess a Rabbit Grand Daughter






Bliss a Rabbit Daughter






Song a Rabbit Daughter with Widget- a filly by Cody the stallion I lost.


----------



## Jess P (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is my first mini, Half Moon Farm Sylvias Pride (Better known as Dusty or Muffin Man!)


----------



## shane (Oct 22, 2006)

i must say i LOVE long manes, this is twinkle



gosh i really must get more photos lol


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 22, 2006)

Here are the pics I have of Long Manes and tails!

Prince:






HotdogIn my Avatar)






Rocketman:






Cream:


----------



## shane (Oct 22, 2006)

wow kscowgirl......NOW THATS WHAT I CALL LONG,theyre gorgeous



:


----------



## miniapp (Oct 22, 2006)

Here are a couple of mine:

S Bar P's Irish Cream: Not so much a long mane but FINALLY got the tail where I wanted it... :bgrin






RGR's Pale Warrior: He has a super long mane and tail....






Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## RJRMINIS (Oct 22, 2006)

shane said:


> wow kscowgirl......NOW THATS WHAT I CALL LONG,theyre gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> :



Can you tell I love long manes and tails!!



:

I used to own a stallion that we braided his tail up and when you let it down it was a good 4 feet behind him, it was gorgeous, but I cannot find the picture, and I think it got lost off my computer when it crashed awhile back.....It was sooo pretty!


----------



## qtrrae (Oct 22, 2006)

I love the long manes and tails with the natural look.

This is our 17 year young 30.5 stallion "L And L Farm Boss" He is just a little ball of dynamite with a disposition and personality that can not be beat.






And this is our Jr. Stallion "SunRaes White Gold" He is 4 years old and 31.5" tall. Gold also has a gorgeous flowing mane and tail.






Both of these pictures are taken in the "rough" - the stallions were pulled right out of the pasture with little or no grooming. I just LOVE the long manes, tails and forelocks!!


----------



## cmcwc (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's mine:

Sky's Tail:






Sweet Tart's:






Buster:


----------



## MagicTheMini (Oct 22, 2006)

Magic had a long tail...






and then...






but he still has a long mane...






sorry if they are big...L


----------



## Buckskin gal (Oct 22, 2006)

There are some very pretty manes here



: but how do you keep them from getting tangled?



:

I have noticed there are some who carry very thick manes and others who don't....must be in the genes



: Mary


----------



## Janet_D. (Oct 22, 2006)

Here is my two year colt, Creeksides Class Act. He has quite a long mane for a youngster.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 23, 2006)

qtrrae said:


> And this is our Jr. Stallion "SunRaes White Gold" He is 4 years old and 31.5" tall. Gold also has a gorgeous flowing mane and tail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I just LOVE SunRaes White Gold! He's awesome!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is my boy Bodie.......he has an extremely thick mane and forelock and it is getting pretty long.....his tail is pretty long too. *All photos were taken at diff. times this year.


----------



## Minichick (Oct 23, 2006)

This is Liberty a filly that AsIfbyMagic and I own. She is only just two in this pic, taken this year just after winning a Championship





This next one is of my mare Dark Angel, it isn't just so long but she does like to show it off.






P.S. sorry it's so big couldn't get it to resize.

Mandy


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 23, 2006)

Janet_D. said:


> Here is my two year colt, Creeksides Class Act. He has quite a long mane for a youngster.


Janet, he's GORGEOUS!! :new_shocked:



: Is he a gray sabino? How lovely!

Kody would be a complete Andalusian wannabe if it weren't for me and my clippers. Here's a thumbnail link (click on it to see the full-sized version) of him at four years old the day I met him. There was no undercutting on the mane although there's a missing patch where they'd cut out a snarl, but his tail had been banged and his previous owners had hacked off his forelock with scissors at eye level.



: Within five months it had doubled its length and grown to the end of his nose. :lol:



:





By that winter his mane had also gained a few inches. (Boy, he sure looks gawky, undermuscled and resistant! You don't realize how far they've come until you look back. :aktion033





For lack of better hair pix online, here's his fifth birthday in April 2005, forelock undercut, mane not.






These days both mane and forelock are undercut for manageability although they seem to shorten themselves as well.



: The tail I have to lop off and blend a couple of inches every six weeks or so as it just never stops growing.

Gotta love the little guys!



: All the horses on this thread are gorgeous and au natural, thanks for sharing. It was a thrill to see actual pix from Jane! :new_shocked: :lol:

Leia

Edited for formatting


----------



## Janet_D. (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello Leia,

Thank you for the compliment on my boy. I just got him back from the "Buggy Lady". She did a great job. Problem is, he knows what he is doing, but I am the novice. Someday I hope to be an expert driver like you!

I don't know what color Class Act is. Here is another picture of him--with a very bad clip job.


----------



## UFM (Oct 23, 2006)

Here is my contribution. My older stallion Sutherlin's Little Popeye aka Gramps

He has a wonderful thick mane and tail and he passes it to his foals. It takes hours to wash it and comb it out but I dont mind too much.





He is a grand old gentleman and is worth his weight in gold to me. We have 2 handicapped children and our goal is to raise minis that ANYONE can handle and enjoy. His personality and attitude are unmatched. He has a nice show record from his younger years and has given me many gorgeous foals.
















Mandy

User Friendly Miniatures

Located in Michigan


----------



## miniapp (Oct 23, 2006)

UFM said:


> Here is my contribution. My older stallion Sutherlin's Little Popeye aka Gramps
> 
> He has a wonderful thick mane and tail and he passes it to his foals. It takes hours to wash it and comb it out but I dont mind too much.
> 
> ...




WOW... :new_shocked: :aktion033:

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## JanBKS (Oct 23, 2006)

*Wow Mandy I just Love Gramps, he has such a nice mane and tail, I hope his Son has as nice a mane as he does.*

Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 24, 2006)

Janet_D. said:


> Hello Leia,Thank you for the compliment on my boy. I just got him back from the "Buggy Lady". She did a great job. Problem is, he knows what he is doing, but I am the novice. Someday I hope to be an expert driver like you!


Janet, you are super sweet but for gosh sakes don't let my trainer hear you say that! :lol: I am green as grass and have so many things still to learn...

Given that, I expect to see you up at Happ's in the next year learning what it's all about so you'll be ready when Class Act is four! I MUST meet your boy in person. After all, if he's been with Milaine he's trained for carriage driving so there's no reason not to take him CDE when he's old enough.



:



> I don't know what color Class Act is.


From those photos I would say with some certainty that he's a true fading gray with sabino and presumably other pinto genes thrown in there. He's too faded at this point to tell what his original color was before the bleaching but if he were an Arab he'd just be called "gray."

Leia


----------



## Kendra (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, there is a lot of hair in this thread!



:

Generally I'm not a fan of an overwhelming amount of mane ... but some of these are very impressive!

This is Circle J I Am Canadian, aka Joe. Not in the same class as many in this thread, but give him time, he's only 2!


----------



## VernB (Oct 24, 2006)

Here are 2 of my stallions they are half brothers. I think my appy has good hair growth especially for an appy.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is one of mine, Just Ginger Mae. I have more with long manes just not on photobucket right now.


----------



## drk (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Everyone ! This is my first reply on the Forum so I hope I do this right...LOL

This is Tino My leopard Falabella stallion. Thanks, Diane


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Oct 25, 2006)

GORGEOUS appy stallion Diane!!!


----------



## drk (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank You, He is my pride and joy !!!!



:


----------



## Frankie (Oct 25, 2006)

This is Casey,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and my silly son.

Casey is only 2,,,,,,,,,,,,this was taken 2 months ago and his mane has grown even more. Not only is it long, it is wayyyyyyyy thick as well.


----------



## drk (Oct 25, 2006)

This is Ty, His mane is actually much longer now. He is just a tiny little guy 26.5"

He has a really really thick mane and I've had to thin it several times.


----------



## HJF (Oct 25, 2006)

I think my stallion, Little Kings Joker Jubilee has a long, pretty mane..but I hate how it gets all knotted up so fast!


----------



## Nigel (Oct 26, 2006)

Aww! oh so cute. Sry, no pics yet.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Oct 26, 2006)

drk said:


> Hi Everyone ! This is my first reply on the Forum so I hope I do this right...LOL
> 
> This is Tino My leopard Falabella stallion. Thanks, Diane



Yowza Diane! Your leopard boy is GORGEOUS!!!!! Just another reminder of just how much I love the leopard patterns!



: And I'm already itchin' for spring so I can see my little leopard boy without those baby fuzzies! He came to me to late to clip him, and he's just a little fuzzball!


----------



## Miniature217 (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is one of our other mares, 33'' Molloy's Starbright.

She had looked at me and had a (What) face on her






Leslie


----------



## Shari (Oct 27, 2006)

Such beautiful mini's.

I haven't taken ones this year yet. But here is last winter.


----------



## gypsy's mom (Oct 27, 2006)

rockin r said:


> I love this time of year!!!! And I just Love this little guy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

